# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  REELER, interdisciplinary H2020-project, Europe

## Airicist

Website - reeler.eu

----------


## Airicist

REELER project (Horizon2020)

Published on Dec 4, 2017




> Responsible ethical learning with robotics

----------

